# louisiana red fishing



## brian lancaster (Feb 25, 2018)

trying to plan a trip this june for my sons graduation and was gonna see if any recommendations for a inshore red fishing trip and guide thanks for any advise


----------



## Thundersticks (Feb 26, 2018)

*Redfish guides*

Myself and 5 others go to Golden Meadow Louisiana twice a year specifically for Redfish and trout. Thad and Vernon Robichaux (Marshland Guide Service) are the guides we use. Thad is very knowledgable and we have always caught quality fish. They stay pretty booked up but I would definitely give them a call. They have a good network of friends they will gladly recommend if they are booked the days you need.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 27, 2018)

that 5 fish per person limit got my attention, and we debated going to Venice...but there's so many good places in FL and GA that don't require me to buy another out of state license that I couldn't justify it


----------



## brriner (Feb 27, 2018)

Bourgeois Fishing Charters in Barataria have done us right twice.  Did a fly-in to the Chandeleur Islands once and have fished inshore twice.  Their captains work hard to put you on fish.  The Cajun Vista Lodge had good accommodations and the food was first rate.  Our inshore guide was Taylor Talamo both trips.  Limited out on reds each time.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 27, 2018)

Boola Landry. Awesome guide, has great accommodations, and kills the reds.


----------



## skeeter7745 (Feb 27, 2018)

I would recommend going to venice if you have the chance. Georgia and Florida have some great red fishing but it does not compare to Louisiana red fishing.


----------



## killswitch (Feb 28, 2018)

pottydoc said:


> Boola Landry. Awesome guide, has great accommodations, and kills the reds.



X2 on Capt Boola


----------



## crappiecatchin (Feb 28, 2018)

Florida and Georgia dont have anything on Louisiana. 5 reds and 25 trout per day. Thats 5 trips in Florida. Hopedale Louisiana is as good as venice that time of year and a hour closer.  Capt kerry in hopedale is good. The guides at campos marina are good too. Heres a few teips from there.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 28, 2018)

dang ya'll! you all are going to make me spend money...


----------



## brian lancaster (Feb 28, 2018)

thanks a bunch for the advice this is our first out of state trip


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 2, 2018)

Check out Boola's FB page. Just search for Boola Landry.


----------



## Burritoboy (Mar 4, 2018)

It is absolutely worth the drive.  The license is only $10 if you go with a guide and nothing compares to LA when it is on.  We always stay in Delacroix at the Sweetwater Marina.  It is a shorter drive than Venice and you don't risk getting hung up in New Orleans traffic.  I highly recommend https://www.dufrenesguideservice.com/

Chad is a great guy and absolutely works to make certain you fill your limits. Lots of great guides down there, but he has impressed me every time I have been out with him.  

Enjoy the trip, I am certain it will be one you don't forget.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 4, 2018)

Was looking at Dufrene's site. Looks nice.  No prices listed that I saw.  What would be a per day round about cost per person on a trip like this?  Only the fishing part.  Thanks.


----------



## Burritoboy (Mar 4, 2018)

mizzippi jb said:


> Was looking at Dufrene's site. Looks nice.  No prices listed that I saw.  What would be a per day round about cost per person on a trip like this?  Only the fishing part.  Thanks.



2 People $650
3 People $750
4 People $800
5 People will require a 2nd boat. NO 5 PEOPLE CHARTERS!

I copied this from his site, I assume it is still current.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Apr 4, 2018)

La redfish outfitters is who I use. He fishing from
Both sides of the river to accommodate where you stay. Captain Austin owns baratira bait and tackle and knows where the fish are at all times. Check out his FB page as he post pictures and videos almost daily of their catches. He also offers night bowfishing trips for reds.


----------



## teethdoc (Apr 14, 2018)

I redfish a lot and as much as I love Steinhatchee, nothing can compare to LA.  I usually fish out of Sweetwater Marina in Delacroix.  If I was going to hire a guide, I would go with www.captaincharlie.com out of Hopedale, LA.


----------



## flatsmaster (Apr 14, 2018)

Chad Dufrene ....


----------



## Nannyman (Apr 26, 2018)

Ron Price. Great place and great guide.


----------

